# Sandy Swallowed a sewing needle



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Sandy has a sewing needle in her stomach. According to the vet, this is causing the inability to keep her food down? Does this make sense to anyone? What is it about a tiny needle in her stomach that would be making her so sick? Since she hasn't been spayed yet, they are going to spay her at 2 o'clock and go in and get it out. He said hopefully he can just push the needle out through her stomach lining rather than having to cut it open. Obviously leaving somethin like that to "pass" on it's own is not an option, for fear of blockage or tearing something on it's way out. They actually are charging us less to do the spay and the preocedure, than if we didn't get her spayed and just had him go in and get the needle out. I still haven't figured that one out yet. And of course my wife is absolutely beside herself. Borderline hysterical. I tried the "we've all left stuff down that the girls have chewed up. It could have happened with any of that stuff" route, but it doesn't seem to be doing much good. She was sewing a few days ago to help my step-daughter with a school project. Our lazy boy chair has arm covers that are flaps. There is a big storage area uner there for stuff. She put the needle in there, and evidently Sandy got the cover up and the needle out. I'll update for anyone interested.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck with Sandy! I know of animals that have ingested sewing needles before. It sounds like perfect timing since the vet will be able to get it out during her spay. Saves the dog from extra surgery! Good luck with everything. You'll be in my thoughts. Also, make sure you tell your wife that these things happen to all of us at one time or another... I'm sure the dog will be fine!


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Sandy, hope she makes a full recovery! 
Just keep reassuring your wife, dogs eat anything and it's not her fault and that Sandy will be fine. I know she's feeling bad right now and feels responsible but at least you guys took Sandy to the vet and you know whats wrong, instead of just blowing it off! Good luck with Sandy!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Sandy has a sewing needle in her stomach. According to the vet, this is causing the inability to keep her food down? Does this make sense to anyone? What is it about a tiny needle in her stomach that would be making her so sick?


Well, it's a sharp little needle, liable to start poking holes in things meant to be hole-free (say...her stomach). If she's unable to keep food down or anything, I'm surprised your vet doesn't want to take action immediately, before she gets worse. If it were my dog I would be sweating bullets too.

My girl swallowed a pin (it was holding a seam in place on a toy I was repairing...she stole the toy when I got up to get scissors and swallowed the pin), and I was told to "wait and see" and that the vet wanted to see her if she started acting differently. She got lucky and passed it, but if she exhibited symptoms she would have had it surgically removed right away.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> What is it about a tiny needle in her stomach that would be making her so sick?


Well, maybe the point of the needle is irritating her stomach when it gets jostled aroung by stomach contents?

Poor "little" thing. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man.. that is BAD.. 
Now I don't feel so bad about keeping Atka confined to a corner of the Living room (or her crate) when I leave the room! 

Had a show cat years back.. Spencer.. and he loved those Flourescent Orange fuzzy balls that you use for crafts. Just LOVED them.. 

One day he loved one too much and SWALLOWED it. I kept watch and he got sick.. so off to the vet.. 

Those fuzzy balls are not held together with yarn.. they are held together with WIRE... 
A day later and not a few $$'s in Xrays, he passed the wire and was fine. 

Needless to say, no more medium size "fuzzies." He had a drawer in the kitchen he could open and get a "fresh" one when the one he had got too yukky. 

I did replace them with X-Large Fuzzies but they weren't as "good..." and he stopped playing with them. 

That needle needs to be watched.. No idea the size but the concern is it traveling forward in the stomach and peircing the stomach and the pericardiam... 

Let us know how it all turns out for Sandy!!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I hope Sandy will be ok. She must be in real pain. Needles can be really dangerous. Goodluck to her surgery. Hugs to Sandy.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear about that, I hope Sandy will get better quickly. Sometimes I wonder how dogs ever survive on their own when they spend half their time with their human buddies trying to eat inappropriate objects or drink gunk (or antifreeze???)....Anyway, sending good vibes your way.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

......You are lucky to have caught this before something more serious happend! Hopefully everything goes well at the vet and they can remove it without cutting her stomach open. I will be praying for you and Sandy. Poor baby!!!! 

Updates Please!!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your concern and support. I guess she's getting ready to go in now. My wife is at home emailing me her puppy pictures. I really hope this takes care of the problem. I think she's trying to make me have a breakdown at work. Look at what she just sent me.








This was the picture the Rescue sent us the night before we went to get her.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

oh, poor girl- great job in catching it before it really hurt her! Good Luck, Little girl!


----------



## dianna912 (Jan 1, 2008)

Frosty, my pomeranian did the same thing when he was about a year old. We didn't realize it, though, until he started vomiting and if I recall correctly had loose bowels. The doctor ran a scope on him and saw the needle in there. He had to go in and cut him open to get it out. It was a very scary experience, but Frosty was a trooper.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

the tenth, your wife is making sure you will have Sandy on your thoughts the whole day at work. Sandy's picture is gunna make me think about her today, too. I really hope she gets better and that she'll recover soon. Its gunna be one tough day for our dear Sandy.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

I hope Sandy is feeling better soon. At least you caught on to the problem right away. Accidents happen sometimes. My Joey swallowed a koosh ball this past summer. I never would have that it could fit down his throat, but it did. The vet tried to remove it with a scope but it didn't work so he had to open him up. Joey is doing great now, but his toy collection has gotten a little smaller now. Good luck, I'm sure the surgery will go well!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

((((hugs)))) from the deep south to everyone in your family..Please do keep us updated...She will be fine and in your vets hands. Chin up tenth.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, they started to prep her at 2:30. She was *extremely* dehydrated, so they wanted to get that taken care of first, so she's been on an IV. She's just going back for the surgery. 30 minutes for the procedure, and they said probably an hour to get her settled in. Told me if I hadn't heard from them by 5 to call back in. Poor thing.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Sandy is in my thoughts. What a cute puppy she was. Sending you good vibes. PLEASE keep us posted....we love Sandy too.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with Sandy's surgery! My friend's Shih Tzu Penny swallowed a beading needle once and it actually pierced her pancreas before the vet could remove it. She almost died! I will be thinking about Sandy all day.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Sandy... It's 6:00 - any word? How's she doing? Please let us know. 

Adorable picture by the way. Hard to imagine she was ever that small.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Poor Sandy! 

I hope she has a speedy recovery!! I just know she is going to be spoiled rotten the whole time! 

Let's us know how surgery went!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Finally got to talk to someone at the hospital. Sandy did fine. Stable throughout the whole procedure, and has actually been up on her feet since coming out of the anesthesia. She can probably come home tomorrow. They're going to check her in the morning, and make sure she can keep some food down. The Dr. was going to try and push the needle out, but there was too much string attatched so they had to cut her. Thanks to everyone for your kind words and support. I'll continue to update you guys on her condition, and we can't wait to get her home.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Thank God, I was just reading this whole thread. I am so happy to hear that little Sandy is doing all right. Do you think she learned her lesson? I doubt it. Hopefully she will recover quickly. Soft food for awhile I bet.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> Finally got to talk to someone at the hospital. Sandy did fine. Stable throughout the whole procedure, and has actually been up on her feet since coming out of the anesthesia. She can probably come home tomorrow. They're going to check her in the morning, and make sure she can keep some food down. The Dr. was going to try and push the needle out, but there was too much string attatched so they had to cut her. Thanks to everyone for your kind words and support. I'll continue to update you guys on her condition, and we can't wait to get her home.


OMG It had thread attached? Thread can cause huge problems. I'm glad you guys are proactive and took her to the vet sooner rather than later. I'm glad to hear she came through ok and sending good wishes for a speedy healing.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm glad things are looking good...good luck with the recovery!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she did ok. That's such a scary situation, but I don't think it's that uncommon. I hope your wife isn't feeling too bad, it's not her fault at all. I felt so bad after my boys ate the brownies...the good thing is you guys were on top of it and got her to the vet.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Kudo's to you The tenth! I'm glad Sandy is doing better, I was honestly worried...funny how that works, I don't know you nor you me, but still concerned about the welfare of your pet.

Glad she's doing better and that the needle is out. Hopefully she can hold some food down and come home tomorrow.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Glad to hear that she came through great!! I bet you can't wait to see her!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

You and Sandy are in my thoughts. I am happy to hear they were able to get the needle and string out, poor thing. Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

sheltiemom said:


> I'm so glad to hear she did ok. That's such a scary situation, but I don't think it's that uncommon. I hope your wife isn't feeling too bad, it's not her fault at all. I felt so bad after my boys ate the brownies...the good thing is you guys were on top of it and got her to the vet.


I posted above but hope I didn't sound accusatory. Cassie ate one of my heart pills and almost died in July last year. Accidents happen.



ACampbell said:


> Kudo's to you The tenth! I'm glad Sandy is doing better, I was honestly worried...funny how that works, I don't know you nor you me, but still concerned about the welfare of your pet.


Ditto here. It's strange forming connections to other people though a computer but I think it's cool at the same time. I'd never find another person here in Belize that's on the same level as I am with my dogs. DF is a great resource of knowledge and camaraderie for me.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad to hear Sandy came through the surgery OK. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

I just got off the phone with my wife, and she's on her way to pick Sandy up now. She's even bringing her out to my work so I can see her. It's gonna be hard not to let her get too worked up, but I can't wait to see her. Thanks again for all your concern and support.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh tenth I am so happy for all of you. I hope her recovery is quick. Although a little extra sleep might not be too bad huh?


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats on being able to bring your baby home! My wishes go her way for a happy and speedy recovery.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to hear she is coming home!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Im so glad Sandy is now ok. Hope she'll get back to her old happy self soon.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

What great news. I keep coming back here to check on her. So sweet your wife is bringing her by so you can see her. Here's to a fast recovery.


----------

